# Netzschalter Betätigung erkennen



## Danielku15 (6. November 2010)

Hallo Entwicklergemeinde. 

Ich möchte für mein Windows 7 Tablet eine Art Tastensperre á la Apple Produkten erstellen. Um das realisieren zu können, muss ich irgendwie erkennen dass der Netzschalter am PC gedrückt wurde und ein entsprechendes Event dahinterschalten. Leider konnte ich keine Möglichkeit finden um das ACPI Event des PowerButtons zu erhalten wie es bspw. bei Xfce auch möglich ist (http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#handle_acpi_event_for_power_button_show_xfce_logout_options). 

Gibt es eine Art WMI Event, Windows Hook oder Registry Modifikation um die Betätigung des Netzschalters zu erkennen?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Danielku15 (8. November 2010)

Über .net scheint das nicht so ohne weiteres zu gehen. Ich hab jedoch diese KB Seite gefunden: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q302092

Vielleicht kann ein Mod meinen Thread in den C++ Bereich schieben? Ich denke eine solch systemnahe Frage ist dort besser aufgehoben.


----------

